# Nilfisk Foam Spray Bottle



## baldybrewer (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Guys my karcher gave up the ghost this morning so had a good excuse to treat myself to a new Nilfisk C110 and it came with a foam bottle which I filled with a water and shampoo mix and sprayed this on the car as a bit of a pre wash was hoping for a snow foam result but not even close.
So is there anything apart from shampoo I could use in it to spray over the car as a pre wash ?

Thanks


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

would also like know this


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

You could put some APC in with the shampoo to aid your pre wash


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Unfortunately what ever you put in it you won't get thick foam like you will from a foam lance. They are still usefull for spraying shampoo onto a car, but if your want the shaving foam effect you need to buy a proper foam lance.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

if you used valet pro snow foam with it would it give decent results


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

proper foam lance with kew/alto fitting. nilfisk bottles are rubbish. thick foam does'nt mean its cleaning well..
espuma actvio is a good foam


----------



## baldybrewer (Nov 5, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Unfortunately what ever you put in it you won't get thick foam like you will from a foam lance. They are still usefull for spraying shampoo onto a car, but if your want the shaving foam effect you need to buy a proper foam lance.


No I am not after thick foam as a proper snow lance is next on my list. I seen some 5ltr jugs in halfrauds that had detergent and other stuff for cleaning wood etc and was wondering if there was any car safe similar stuff I could use.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

AG pressure wash in your nilfisk bottle would be a good pre wash. It won't foam very well but will clean just as well as snow foam through a proper lance. You can get it in 5L bottles from Halfords.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

i used Autobrite supa snow foan in mine aprox 1 to 2" in the bottom topped up with warm water from my wash bucket (so a bit of shampoo in there as well) it didnt get thick like a prper snow lance but was ok was like the high pressure shampoo u get at a jet wash but better.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

next time i do it (if i havent got my lance by then) ill take some pics


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Same as Borinous - results are superb (with an E140 and AB foam lance)


----------



## JSnowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the same bottle on my Nilfisk C120, I currently use AG pressure wash in the bottle but hope to upgrade to a proper foam lance in the not too distant future.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I used AB magifoam in mine and got rather good results, was also great for then using for the 1BM


----------



## dreadnet (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Borinous are you going to posts some pics?
Just got a Nilfisk PW as a newbie your pics will help


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

I havent been out to clean any cars since my post im plannning (weather permitting) to do them this Sat so ill try get some pics of the foam generated with the Nilfisk bottle.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Once I have foamed the car with a HD Snow Foam lance I rinse the remaining foam off the car using the Nilfisk detergent bottle filled with demon shine.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203889

pics in here


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> proper foam lance with kew/alto fitting. nilfisk bottles are rubbish. thick foam does'nt mean its cleaning well..
> espuma actvio is a good foam


Where can you get this foam from Kev? :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> Where can you get this foam from Kev? :thumb:


http://www.espumadirect.co.uk/ :thumb:


----------

